# East Coast 2012 Playdate is.........



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

SEPTEMBER 29TH!!

I was so upset that we could not have our spring playdate, due to the nasty weather. I am hoping that by the end of September, that the rainy season will "finally be over"!!!

Saturday Sept 29th in No/Central NJ .

If you can come - just let me know and I will add you to the list!!! 


My charity will be the same one I planned for spring. Attitudes in REverse! I will post their website soon and you can see the great work that they are doing with therapy dogs and bringing mental illness in youths to the forefront!

Laurie


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! Beau and I can't wait!! We've been wanting to attend a play date somewhere!! I will give you other names as we get closer, but "God willing and the creek don't rise," Beau and I will be there!"

We'll pray for great weather (or, at least acceptable weather).


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry and I will be there! We love playdates at Laurie's house.


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

What town in NJ?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We will be there!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

God willing and Mother Nature's cooperation, we will be there.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! Hillsborough, NJ 

K - I cant wait to see you and Henry - it has been too long!!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm im


Laurief said:


> SEPTEMBER 29TH!!
> 
> I was so upset that we could not have our spring playdate, due to the nasty weather. I am hoping that by the end of September, that the rainy season will "finally be over"!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh yeah!!! Count us in!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, Janet!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper and I will be there! 

There should be double the playing this time to make up for not having it in the spring, right?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to go too. I'll have to see what my schedule looks like...can't wait!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We plan on being there! The only dogs I have with us so far that weekend are Benji and Lizzie. I will talk to Poornima and see if she is comfortable with me bringing them or if I should get a babysitter to come in and stay with them. Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree Julie - 2x the play!!!!!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley is free that day :whoo:. We can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump::bump:

Anyone out there wanting to come??? eep:

And yes, that means you DAve - but I think you need to leave soon! LOL


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll be there with Ache and Yunque. It's possible I'll bring a friend, Ivy, with her Hav Levya.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great Tere!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley and I will be coming. I can't wait to meet "Mr. Handsome" Yunque!


----------



## Kiyla'smom (Apr 18, 2009)

Laurie,
Kiyla and I will try to make it on the early side. I am leaving for San Antonio later in the afternoon but we don't want to miss it!
Debbie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What's the count Laurie?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL - not sure yet Linda. Once I get thru this weekend & my HRI Foster goes home. I will post a list of people coming. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Laurie,
So nice of you to host this playdate. I'm still working on some last minute schedule changes but hope that Timmy and I will be able to attend. Did you mention the time frame for this?


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Laurie...the 29th isn't going to work for us darn it  Have fun with everyone. Hopefully the next one will work for us!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Lily can't wait. Kurt and I will bring her!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We are up to 42 Havanese coming so far!!!

When responding that you are coming, if your avatar does not give you name, please provide your name here so that I can put you on the list. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie, we are going to come, but I think we will bring Brady, Dugan and Cassie and leave Benji and Lizzie at home. I will get a babysitter to come in and check on them. I think my Mom is planning to come with Bacca. I will check with her. Can't wait!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You, Karen and I make up 10 0f the 42! LOL

I will bring your stroller and crate!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Lily with Nancy and Kurt


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Accuweather sayz, sunny and 75 for the 29th


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL - I always love it when my "weather girl" keeps us up to date.
I always wonder how in the world they know 11 days in advance what the weather will be - but I WILL TAKE THAT FORECAST!!!!!!! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone - dont forget to bring yourselves lawn chairs if you have them!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Laurie, Will you post the details or should we PM you?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, I will PM you with the details. 

The playdate starts at 11am - if you already know my address 

If no - please PM me for the details!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO JEALOUS ....:Cry:


----------



## segab (May 1, 2012)

Do you have room for one more? I would love to bring the other Beau.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Absolutely!!! The more the merrier!!! I just sent you a pm


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Counting down the days!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too except Channel 4 news says light rain!!!!!!:frusty::frusty::frusty:

If for some reason it does rain - I will have to postpone till Oct 6th BUT 
Everyone start some prayers that this Saturday is dry!!!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am seeing rain on Friday and Saturday for parts of NJ.
We need to hope for dry conditions into the weekend.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Shoot I can't make the 6th


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Actually, maybe I could come for a couple hrs. Fred and Scuds have dog traing at 3:30 that day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats ok LInda, turns out I cannot do it the 6th anyway. The only other free day in October that I have is the 20th. 


Start doing the "sun" dance!!!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

SUN, SUN, SUN !!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They totally changed the forecast for the weekend. Dang it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I know Michelle- you were supposed to be my weather guru!!! 
It HAS TO CHANGE - My calendar is NOT looking good!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

There is a system coming in and if it stalls, we will get rain Sat. If it gets the heck out of here, we will be ok....


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SEND THE RAIN THIS WAY!!!! it's suppose to be 100 degrees (again) this Saturday.... sigh...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The weather man said "very slight" chance of rain Sat, BUT they are watching the system and will have more info as it gets closer. DUH, I could do the weather if I just look out the window.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I heard on the evening news that one of the weather satellites is out and we are depending on Europe for weather info . . . stay tuned


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WELL - SO FAR - NOT LOOKING GOOD. BUT WILL POST THURSDAY OR FRIDAY A DECISION!!

On another note: To all my Havanese friends coming to the party - please consider this - this is very important and a great opportunity!! I will be there with Laila!!

Dear Friends,
An important part of our club is to inform our Havanese families of upcoming health clinics and to urge our members participation. AKC Dog clubs offer health clinics so that health testing can be done at a lower cost because of the number of dogs being tested. The purpose of the tests is to see if your dogs has an inherited condition that occurs in Havanese related to eyesight, hearing, joints and heart. There are a number of these tests which are encouraged for our Havanese . Companion dog owners should consider having their dog tested for several good reasons. If you own a dog whose breed has occurrence of these conditions, you want to know as soon as possible.

Secondly, responsible breeders are interested in knowing the good news that your dog is healthy and well! Good breeders always health test their dogs and proudly show the results of those registered exams, and since many more puppies go to companion homes then stay with the breeder ...it is important information for a breeder. Only actual results gives us the knowledge we need to continue to hold our breeders to the highest standards.

Lastly, the veterinary information gathered at these clinic provides vital information for the medical and breeder communities to track the current status of inherited conditions in breeds.

Canine Eye Registration Foundation (CERF) exams test for heritable eye disease such as juvenile cataracts. To learn more about this go to <http://www.vmdb.org/cerf.html <http://www.vmdb.org/cerf.html> .

BAER exams test hearing. It stands for Brainstem Auditory Evoked Response and is a procedure using computers to record the electrical activity of the brain in response to sound stimulation. The same test is used to test hearing in infants.

OFA stands for the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. They are a registry dedicated to maintaining a database of canine health issues. You will notice that hips, patellae, elbows and heart are offered as OFA exams. Only Vets holding specialty licenses may perform these tests.

We hope you'll consider coming to the DVHC All Breed Health Clinic on October 7. Lunch will be served. We make things as comfortable as possible for you and your dog.

Sincerely,
Alison Brackman, Corresponding Secretary, DVHC
ALL BREED HEALTH CLINIC
Hosted by: 
DELAWARE VALLEY HAVANESE CLUB
Date: SUNDAY, OCTOBER 7TH 2012
PLEASE NOTE !! NEW !! LOCATION 
RADNOR VETERINARY HOSP 
107 N. ABERDEEN AVENUE 
WAYNE, PA 19087 
(610) .687 .1550

FMI or reservation form PLEASE CALL 
[email protected]
(610) 353.1396 
[email protected]
(610) 623.6729

CERF / EYE EXAM: &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Dr. B. Beale
$40.00 each dog 
OFA BAER TESTING:&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...Dr. E. Loew
$52.00 1st dog&#8230;.. $42.00 all other dogs same owner
OFA CARDIAC AUSCULATATION&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Dr. J. Buchanan
$35.00 each dog
CARDIAC DOPPLER/ECG TESTING&#8230;&#8230;.Dr. M. Miller
$225.00 each dog
OFA (DIGITAL) X-RAY HIPS & ELBOWS (w/o anesthesia) 
OFA PATELLA & MICRO CHIPPING...Dr. Len Donato
Hips&#8230;$65. Elbows&#8230;$55. Patella&#8230; $25. Micro chip $40.

" NEW "
You must include your credit card information on the OFA x-ray forms / Dr will submit digitals to OFA
ALL TESTING WILL BE DONE ON PREMISES
Walk-ins will be accommodated if possible


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi Laurie & everyone else,
We are unable to go to the Sept 29th playdate because I have a work committment that day.. It is always such a fun day.. I hope you have good weather and have lots of fun... post pics, and we will see you in the spring


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Meredith - keep an eye out here - as if might be postponed to the 20th!
If so, I hope you guys can make it then!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Not looking good Laurie. I can make the 20th! Maybe it will be cold enough for my guys to wear their turkish sweaters!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Not looking good Laurie. I can make the 20th! Maybe it will be cold enough for my guys to wear their turkish sweaters!!


Good thinking Linda, my babies can wear their handmade Italian sweaters!! lol!!

Hope the weather holds out for us, can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The weatherman keeps changing his mind. Now it's saying no rain for Sat.....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

yEA, I just saw that this am. I will decide tomorrow , as , you never know, they may change their minds again. 

It will be a little dirty since we are getting so much rain now - so dont bathe your dogs before coming- lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OK! I hope the weather stays dry for Sat!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The entire weekends looks clear!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I want a job as a weatherperson! You can keep changing your mind until you're right. 

The report now is the complete opposite of what it was last night. Maybe our collective good thoughts for sun worked. 

Yay....for now :wink:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> I want a job as a weatherperson! You can keep changing your mind until you're right.
> 
> The report now is the complete opposite of what it was last night. Maybe our collective good thoughts for sun worked.
> 
> Yay....for now :wink:


So true!! I think it's going to be nice Sat! Yay!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ladies- keep those good thoughts coming!!!............


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
Is the count still the same 42 dogs?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

give or take one or two - I got two pup cancellations - so I think maybe 40 but it could get up to 42 again by Saturday


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

by the way, what time does the fun begin on Saturday?? Charley is so excited to meet everyone.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Saturday

High: 67°
Low: 58°
Intermittent Clouds


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> by the way, what time does the fun begin on Saturday?? Charley is so excited to meet everyone.


I'm pretty sure it starts at 11. Can't wait to meet you and Charley!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I must say that I'm holding my breath! This is our 4th try to get to a play date!! I'm just keeping my fingers crossed . . .


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking good!!! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo:

THE PLAYDATE IS ON FOR TOMORROW!!!

I am going to pray that the tiny tiny chance of showers - does not happen and go ahead with the playdate!!!! 

11am - Bring your mudshoes - don't bathe your dog - and come have some fun!!!!!

If it is raining when you are ready to leave, message me here and I will let you know what it is doing here - and make a game day decision. -- but IT WONT RAIN, IT WONT RAIN, IT WONT RAIN!!

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yippee! Pups are geared up!!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay!!!

Piper loves mud and being dirty, so she will have fun no matter what 

Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> Yippee! Pups are geared up!!!!


Timmy has no clue... :jaw: Should be funny, if I could only know what he'll be thinking.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Laurie: my friend Ivy, her DH Rich and their Hav Levya are coming. See you tomorrow!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hope the weather is good for your play day - AND THAT YOU ALL TAKE YOUR CAMERAS! :biggrin1: 40+ Havs all in one place - it's going to be soo cute!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I think we are going to have a GREAT day tomorrow! Please remind us of the charity that will benefit from this event. We all got so caught up in the weather but the bottom line is that this event is always for a good cause. Lily is ready! She slept ALL DAY  so she can RLH!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Laurie, can you refresh me - what is your address???


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Have fun today everyone!! 

Again, sorry I can't make it - but I'll see you all in the spring... 

Thanks again for all you do Laurie 

ETA: Honey sends tail wags, woofs and kisses


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning all --- today is going to be a beautiful day!!! Tons of pups, good food and good people!!

My Charity today is an organization called A.I.R. Attitudes in Reverse. 
They bring awareness to mental illness in youths, and how therapy dogs can help! 
This is an organization that is dear to my heart as Lexi and I have done several events with them, and plan on working with AIR and Rutgers University on a research project showing how therapy dogs can help autistic children. 
Please bring your monetary donation for this great cause!!!! 

Also - don't forget your lawn chairs!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Once again, a perfect playdate! The weather held up and all the dogs had a great time. Laurie and Gabe - thanks a bunch. I hope your charity did well. It is a great cause. PS - if you find my sweatshirt, just hold on to it. It's brown and sats Cape Cod on it. Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Once again, a perfect playdate! The weather held up and all the dogs had a great time. Laurie and Gabe - thanks a bunch. I hope your charity did well. It is a great cause. PS - if you find my sweatshirt, just hold on to it. It's brown and sats Cape Cod on it. Thanks!


Laurie, sell Michele's shirt and donate the money. Congrats and kudos to you and your hubby. Where the hell are the pics?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Laurie & Gabe! Today was a great day. This was the first time my boys were doing their own thing! Scuds even walked away from mommy and humped a few dogs!!
Great seeing old friends and meeting new ones!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Great, great time, thanks Laurie and Gabe. I didn't get a chance to say goodbye because you were doing door prizes. Timmy had such a good time, he was sound asleep before I turned off your road and he slept the whole way home, an hour and a half.

Scuds even walked away from mommy and humped a few dogs!!ound:ound: Linda you're too funny.

It was great meeting so many from the forum, both dogs and human.

Dave, there were a lot of pictures being snapped but I was not one of them, sorry.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

As always Laurie, we had a great time! Brady says he is sorry for his silly misbehaving. It is just so tempting when there is food and treats around to misbehave. For all of you that he had no shame in begging for your lunch, he says he is very sorry (well kind of sorry). 

I didn't take many pictures, but here a few to gets things started.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley had a fabulous time meeting everyone, being chased and chasing. Great to meet people from the forum. Thanks to Laurie and DH for your hospitality and putting this together. What a wonderful playdate. Charley slept most of the afternoon - he just got up and gave me the look "ok. I'm rested, whadda we going to play now?"


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you Laurie and family! We had a great time and I think Riley will sleep the rest of the weekend. Working on posting photos........

edit: it won't let me upload photos because the security token is missing(??). Mac w iphoto.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

THANKS TO ALL!! for coming today - and donating to my charity - and or bringing your wonderful, adorable Havs!!!

I had a blast , and was so so glad you could all come. A.I.R. got lots of donations, to help them continue with their great work!! 

I am anxious to see everyone's pictures! I did not get to take too many, but hope to post them tomorrow! 

What a fun day!!
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Rita, I am not sure why it won't work. I use my Mac and iPhoto. Hummmm.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I posted them on havanesetalk


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you Laurie and Gabe for a wonderful day! It is so much fun to be in the company of so many Havanese families. Lily enjoyed visiting with all of the dogs and meeting their people. She was so exhausted that she slept all the way home.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Pics coming tomorrow (we just got home). Thanks so much, Laurie & Gabe!! I had a great time -- and I think you know that Beau enjoyed himself!!! It was wonderful to meet so many people and their Havs!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

We had a great time today Laurie - thanks so much for a fantastic day!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks so much, Laurie and Gabe!! It was a great day. I loved meeting everyone and so many beautiful Havs.
Ache barked soo much, I am sorry for that. Even though, she had fun. Yunque was so happy. He played and ran nonstop for an hour and then... poop and poop and poop, and then vomiting and vomiting and vomiting. Momma got scared and decided it was time to leave... too much excitement for my little boy. He slept all the way home and then he was ready to play again. He is fine, as happy as always. 
Here are some pics ...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Some more...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

More:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tere - so glad that Yunque is feeling better! I was worried!!

Thanks to you all for the lovely gifts, wine, and great desserts!!! 

I found this red bag, not sure if it is a camera or a treat bag - does this belong to anyone ???

Michelle - yes, we found your jacket. If you want me to ship it to you, PM me your address and I will send it to you. 

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I am trying to post more pictures, but it wont let me ....
hmmm... whats going on - I will try again a little later.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

trying again


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

last group from me


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had by all.
Love the group shot!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff, thanks for the pics. Green with envy. More more. :whoo:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Laurie for another great day! I loved seeing everyone and meeting new hav friends!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff, love Pipers scarf. more more


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

more fun...


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

and more...


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

still more..


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

last group, I promise...they are just too cute not to share


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

really last ones! (encore)


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

It was so much fun -- I took 300 pics!!! Don't worry, I won't post them all! I'll try not to post duplicates of what others have already posted . . .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks to all the peeps who took so many great pictures!!! They are wonderful


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Julie, just great. Love the group shot. I think it would be good for the banner for a few months.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

And more . . .


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Still more . . .


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful pics, Lorraine. It was nice to meet you. We need to get together again soon!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*Tere -
So glad that Yunque is okay. I think we were all worried!! Absolutely great to meet you, too!! Here are some pics you might enjoy*


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I keep getting dropped, but I am persistent! . . .


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

And more . . .


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup, there's more . . .


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Again, great pictures guys!!! Glad someone was taking them!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

More coming. For some reason I keep getting dropped when I try to post pictures.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Guess HF won't let me post any more pics. Check out HT for all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Such great pictures - I am so glad that you got so many Lorraine!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what a fun day.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So many great photos!! Thank you to all who shared! Looks like such a fun day. And the weather cooperated. Wow, the variety of color, markings, hair types and styles on these characters! Just cute!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

The pictures are amazing. Thanks to everyone that took them. Everyone (all the dogs I mean) were adorable.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Beau's mom said:


> I keep getting dropped, but I am persistent! . . .


What a great picture of Buttons!  All of your pictures are fantastic!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

*Havanese Playdate Pics 2012*

Oh Mark, Buttons and I had such a good time!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

These picture are great!!! Thanks for shareing all the fun and all the beautiful Hav's.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great pictures!

Lorraine-I'm so glad you got a picture of Timmy's "crazy eyes" when he was playing with Riley. So funny!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ound:

OMG he looks so scary with those "crazy eyes!" He LOVED Riley and he was lucky to have a buddy to bring him out of his shell.

Thanks Lorraine, great pictures, my family even enjoyed looking at them and that's an accomplishment!

I have some on my camera I need to get off, but my battery died and I couldn't take too many.


----------

